

Show HN: I'm drawing for 100 days - karenxcheng
https://giveit100.com/@MeganB/7ghort
By Megan (one of the users of giveit100), not me
======
karenxcheng
This is by one of the users of the startup @Finbarr and I are working on,
giveit100.com

~~~
minimaxir
That makes the title of the submission misleading, since "Show HN"s are almost
always projects undertaken by the submitter of the post itself. The use of
first person adds to the confusion.

Contrast with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6097155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6097155)

~~~
karenxcheng
Gotcha, didn't realize, noted for next time.

